# Eel Substrate recommendation



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Substrate recommendation for a lg. planted tank with a fire eel?

I think rules out soils, anything sharp. 

Contemplating different ideas, including bear bottom with plants in pots. Or sand with plants in pots, but am looking for suggestions/advice. Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I recommend pool filter sand. It's cheap and will not alter water parameters.


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

So dose it completely rule out Laterite or anything like Flourite mixed into the bottom layers?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

No. If it's under th substrate it won't affect anything.

Why not Aquasoil? It's a very soft substrate. Will the eel dig? If so, AS is out.


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like pool sand and root tabs then.


----------

